# Forum Grudge



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

I ride the 09 Grudge 154. Great board. Its a all mountain freestlye but is great for bombing as it is a bit stiffer. I would not take it on rails but for everything else its sweet! Has great pop and turns with ease.

I also have the Arena bindings but picked them up at the end of the season so have not strapped into them yet.


----------



## DiscoStu (Jul 2, 2009)

Cheers for the feedback, sounds about what I'm looking for.
Went riding for a few days recently and have had a bit of a change of heart, reckon I'll pick up some 09 Forum bindings - arenas or republics - for cheap and hang out till the end of the year to grab a 2010 board when i'm over Canada way. Kinda wanna demo some more stuff before i splash out!


----------

